# Миелит



## Ларка (29 Мар 2007)

У мужа миелит, лежит 2 года, с трудом сидит, отказались от обезболивающих, лежит только на спине. Помогите советом, какие упражнения, травы, тренажеры, может ванны..чем ему помочь?

Вдруг произойдет чудо!


----------



## Дмитрий 1979 (29 Мар 2007)

К сожалению, я не доктор и не знаю. Сам сюда со своей проблемой обратился, и некоторые люди откликнулись. Попробуй тему в форуме оставить, знающие может отзовутся. Удачи.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2007)

Надо подробнее про причины и проблемы.


----------



## Ларка (12 Мар 2012)

Уважаемые врачи!Вы сталкивались с заболеванием миелит.
Мой муж лежит 7лет.может кто нибудь знает о новых методиках лечения этого заболевания.
Лариса.Я не врач.


----------

